# So, my boss's mom just passed away



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

* My boss just lost his mother, and I'd like to send him my sympathies. (on the funeral home's website)
how can I make the message caring yet professional. Any suggestions?*


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Just express your condolences/ say that you are sorry for their loss, and if appropriate, ask for them to let you know if there is anything you can do.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

funcoolname said:


> Just express your condolences/ say that you are sorry for their loss, and if appropriate, ask for them to let you know if there is anything you can do.


Thanks! It seems more difficult when it's your boss\CEO. I will try that.:happy:


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

BooksandButterflies said:


> Thanks! It seems more difficult when it's your boss\CEO. I will try that.:happy:


You're welcome  Grief is a hard thing for everyone to deal with. There are no words, but it's good to say what little you can.


----------

